#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Кармапы объединяются

## Цхултрим Тращи

Его Святейшество Ургьен Тринле Дордже и Его Святейшество Тринле Тхае Дордже встретились недавно в сельской местности во Франции. Их целью было познакомиться лично. Они также обсудили сотрудничество с целью сохранения и укрепления линии тибетского буддизма Карма Кагью.

После обсуждений Их Святейшества опубликовали следующее совместное заявление:

Мы оба очень рады возможности встретиться и познакомиться друг с другом в спокойной и непринужденной обстановке. Мы оба желали этого долгие годы, и рады, что это желание исполнилось.

Мы встретились прежде всего с целью провести время вместе, чтобы установить личные отношения. Мы смогли свободно поговорить и впервые друг друга. Таким образом, мы начали отношения, которые, надеемся, перерастут в сильную связь.

Пока мы были вместе, мы также говорили о том, что могли бы сделать для исцеления разделения, которое, к сожалению, случилось в нашей драгоценной линии Карма Кагью в последние годы. Мы считаем своим долгом сделать все возможное, чтобы объединить линию.

Это начинание жизненно важно для будущего линии Карма Кагью, всего тибетского буддизма и блага всех существ. Поэтому мы просим всех членов общины Карма Кагью присоединиться к  нашим усилиям по укреплению и сохранению нашей линии. Мы рассматриваем это как коллективную ответственность за восстановление гармонии в нашей традиции — линии мудрости и сострадания.

Его Святейшество Ургьен Тринле Дордже, Его Святейшество Тринле Тхае Дордже

Источник: https://www.karmapa.org/joint-statem...trinley-dorje/

Прошу прощения за наспех сделанный перевод.

----------

Aion (14.10.2018), Anthony (12.10.2018), Choi (22.04.2021), PampKin Head (11.10.2018), Tong Po (31.10.2018), Айрат (11.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (11.10.2018), Говинда (13.10.2018), Денис Васильевич (11.10.2018), Игала (12.10.2018), Михаил_ (11.10.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (11.10.2018), Осетров (12.10.2018), Падма Осел (11.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (11.10.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

Встретились 2 перерождения одного и того же существа и договорились сотрудничать.  :Embarrassment:  Которые до этого знали друг о друге, но не общались.
Довольно абсурдно выглядит для стороннего человека, конечно...

----------

Мария Герасимова (28.07.2019)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Встретились 2 перерождения одного и того же существа и договорились сотрудничать.  Которые до этого знали друг о друге, но не общались.
> Довольно абсурдно выглядит для стороннего человека, конечно...





> Какими особенными качествами сопровождается достижение этих ступеней Бодхисаттв? Достигнув первой бхуми, вы сможете одновременно направить сто излучений Нирманакайи в десяти направлениях... Впоследствии, на второй бхуми, вы обретете семь раз по тысяче таких качеств, на третьей ступени – семь раз по десять тысяч, на четвертой – семь раз по сто тысяч, на пятой – семь раз по миллиону, на шестой – семь раз по десять миллионов, на восьмой – семь раз по миллиарду, на девятой – семь раз по десять миллиардов, на десятой – семь раз по сто миллиардов, на одиннадцатой – семь раз по триллиону и на двенадцатой – семь раз по десять триллионов. К моменту постижения тринадцатой бхуми Держателя Алмаза, природы Трех состояний Будды количество превосходных качеств уже не поддается исчислению, становясь безграничным. Эта природа находится вне рамок концептуального мышления, и подвести ее под конкретные числа не под силу никому.
> 
> Светоч сердца. Светоч Махамудры. Средоточие смысла
> Целе Нацог Рангдрол


Помните фильм "Маленький Будда"? Там, если мне память не изменяет, нашли четырех перерожденцев одного ламы. В Бутане до сих пор существует линия перерождений Пема Лингпы, представленная Гантенгом Тулку (эманация тела Пема Лингпы), Сунгтрулом Ринпоче (эманация речи Пема Лингпы) и Туксе Ринпоче (эманация ума Пема Лингпы).

----------

Tong Po (31.10.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Встретились 2 перерождения одного и того же существа и договорились сотрудничать.  Которые до этого знали друг о друге, но не общались.
> Довольно абсурдно выглядит для стороннего человека, конечно...


Не два перерождения одного существа, а две нирманакаи одного бодхисаттвы.

----------

Aion (14.10.2018), Anthony (12.10.2018), Tong Po (31.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (11.10.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Вот это недвойственность!

----------


## Антончик

> Какими особенными качествами сопровождается достижение этих ступеней Бодхисаттв? Достигнув первой бхуми, вы сможете одновременно направить сто излучений Нирманакайи в десяти направлениях... Впоследствии, на второй бхуми, вы обретете семь раз по тысяче таких качеств, на третьей ступени – семь раз по десять тысяч, на четвертой – семь раз по сто тысяч, на пятой – семь раз по миллиону, на шестой – семь раз по десять миллионов, на восьмой – семь раз по миллиарду, на девятой – семь раз по десять миллиардов, на десятой – семь раз по сто миллиардов, на одиннадцатой – семь раз по триллиону и на двенадцатой – семь раз по десять триллионов. К моменту постижения тринадцатой бхуми Держателя Алмаза, природы Трех состояний Будды количество превосходных качеств уже не поддается исчислению, становясь безграничным. Эта природа находится вне рамок концептуального мышления, и подвести ее под конкретные числа не под силу никому.
> 
> Светоч сердца. Светоч Махамудры. Средоточие смысла
> Целе Нацог Рангдрол


А это разве не то же самое, как если бы один поток ума управлял бы несколькими телами сразу? Типа у меня не одно а два тела, и я обоими сразу управляю, воспринимаю и т.д. в виде одного потока ума? Как если смотреть на мониторе видео с двух камер.
Или у каждого свой, и каждый не знает про другого? То есть эти проявления как бы независимы от того, кто их породил? Чем тогда они связаны с тем потоком ума, который у того Бодхисаттвы на Бхуми?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> ...и каждый не знает про другого? То есть эти проявления как бы независимы от того, кто их породил? Чем тогда они связаны с тем потоком ума, который у того Бодхисаттвы на Бхуми?


Вот этих деталей, я не знаю.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

наконец-то.

----------

Мария Герасимова (28.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

> Не два перерождения одного существа, а две нирманакаи одного бодхисаттвы.


А почему две нирманакаи испытывали сложности, чтобы раньше встретиться и договориться, устранить раскол в линии и т.д.? Вроде же раньше разногласия были. То есть это не тот случай был как выше писали 



> В Бутане до сих пор существует линия перерождений Пема Лингпы, представленная Гантенгом Тулку (эманация тела Пема Лингпы), Сунгтрулом Ринпоче (эманация речи Пема Лингпы) и Туксе Ринпоче (эманация ума Пема Лингпы).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А почему две нирманакаи испытывали сложности, чтобы раньше встретиться и договориться, устранить раскол в линии и т.д.? Вроде же раньше разногласия были. То есть это не тот случай был как выше писали


Потому что сейчас эпоха отстоя.

----------

Иван З. (12.10.2018)

----------


## Vega

> Потому что сейчас эпоха отстоя.


Почему отстоя. Наоборот, с разгоном ветра. Кармапа Тхае любит погонять на мотоциклах с богатыми московскими поклонниками нидаловского толка в Лехе. Всё очень пафосно и напыщенно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Почему отстоя.


Я так перевожу སྙིགས་མའི་དུས་ / time of dregs.




> Наоборот, с разгоном ветра. Кармапа Тхае любит погонять на мотоциклах с богатыми московскими поклонниками нидаловского толка в Лехе. Всё очень пафосно и напыщенно.


 :Facepalm:  Богатые поклонники — это нормально. Мотоциклы — это нормально. К тому же вокруг так много серьёзных признаков упадка Дхармы, что возмущаться катанием на мотоциклах просто смешно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2018), Мария Герасимова (28.07.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (12.10.2018)

----------


## Alex

А почему нас вообще должны волновать межклановые разборки и междусобойчики тибетцев?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А почему нас вообще должны волновать межклановые разборки и междусобойчики тибетцев?


Некоторые поучения становятся понятными, когда знаешь историю человека, который их дает. Это сильно отличается от умозрительных теорий.

----------

Vega (12.10.2018), Иван З. (12.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я долго наблюдала за всем действом, еще когда оба Кармапы были молоды. Форумы надрывались над этой темой.

У меня было твердое убеждение, что оба они добросовестные и неординарные монахи с особыми качествами.

Придержусь моей теории. Все случается, когда этому приходит время. Оба зрели под крыльями старшин линий, теперь они стали самостоятельными. Каждый работал со своими последователями. Но по сути их обучение и развитие не сильно отличалось. Полагаю, эта работа помогла преодолеть распри и подготовить к такому союзу. Теперь нужен был союз, и он получился.

Теперь посмотрим, что будет дальше)))

----------

Осетров (12.10.2018)

----------


## Алсу

> А почему нас вообще должны волновать межклановые разборки и междусобойчики тибетцев?


Так снимает пелену преклонения перед статусами и чинами.

----------

Alex (12.10.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.10.2018)

----------


## Осетров

Отличная новость!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Некоторые поучения становятся понятными, когда знаешь историю человека, который их дает. Это сильно отличается от умозрительных теорий.


Это мало относится к Дхарме. Любого человека, дающего Учение надо проверять на репутацию и на личные качества. Если человек реализованный практик или квалифицированный Учитель, его корни ни о чем не говорят. Важна его общая подготовка, что он ГОВОРИТ И ДЕЛАЕТ сам.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Интересно, а они отсидели трехлетние ретриты?

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Интересно, а они отсидели трехлетние ретриты?


Да, оба.
Урген Тринле два трёхлетних отсидел.

----------

Tong Po (31.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2018), Денис Васильевич (13.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Это мало относится к Дхарме. Любого человека, дающего Учение надо проверять на репутацию и на личные качества. Если человек реализованный практик или квалифицированный Учитель, его корни ни о чем не говорят. Важна его общая подготовка, что он ГОВОРИТ И ДЕЛАЕТ сам.


Я примерно про тоже, только с Ваших слов кажется, что подготовка отдельно, жизнь отдельно. А если вся жизнь является Дхармой ? Попробуйте применить свою подготовку  в нестандартной ситуации. Вот она кстати и есть нестандартная ситуция. И реакция очень даже достойная

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я примерно про тоже, только с Ваших слов кажется, что подготовка отдельно, жизнь отдельно. А если вся жизнь является Дхармой ? Попробуйте применить свою подготовку  в нестандартной ситуации. Вот она кстати и есть нестандартная ситуция. И реакция очень даже достойная


К 40 годам добросовестные монахи с особыми кармическими задатками вполне способны применять свою подготовку в нестандартной ситуации именно в жизни))) 

Они оба ЗНАЛИ, что делают и зачем заранее. И готовились к этому. А не просто в лесу на прогулке случайно пересеклись.

----------


## Aion

El pueblo unido jamás será vencido!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2018), Денис Васильевич (14.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> К 40 годам добросовестные монахи с особыми кармическими задатками вполне способны применять свою подготовку в нестандартной ситуации именно в жизни))) 
> 
> Они оба ЗНАЛИ, что делают и зачем заранее. И готовились к этому. А не просто в лесу на прогулке случайно пересеклись.


Насколько я знаю, - Тхайе Дордже не делает акцентов на этих вещах.  Скорее второй вариант -- почти случайно пересеклись  в бесконечном пространстве и времени. Всех причин мы не видим, они могут лежать в других жизнях. Можем только сосредоточиться на хороших пожеланиях, чтобы Дхарма развивалась и была доступна большему числу последователей.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Насколько я знаю, - Тхайе Дордже не делает акцентов на этих вещах.  Скорее второй вариант -- почти случайно пересеклись  в бесконечном пространстве и времени. Всех причин мы не видим, они могут лежать в других жизнях. Можем только сосредоточиться на хороших пожеланиях, чтобы Дхарма развивалась и была доступна большему числу последователей.


У перерожденцев такого уровня ничего не бывает случайным.  Акцентов не делают, но и встреча не случайна.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> К 40 годам добросовестные монахи с особыми кармическими задатками вполне способны применять свою подготовку в нестандартной ситуации именно в жизни))) 
> 
> Они оба ЗНАЛИ, что делают и зачем заранее. И готовились к этому. А не просто в лесу на прогулке случайно пересеклись.


Один из них, напомню, уже не монах.

----------

Alex (14.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (14.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2018)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

С попкорном нетерпением ожидаю как на это событие отреагирует Оле Нидал.

----------

Alex (14.10.2018), Мария Герасимова (28.07.2019), Пема Дролкар (14.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> С попкорном нетерпением ожидаю как на это событие отреагирует Оле Нидал.


Оле не ударит в грязь лицом и сохранит стабильность))) У него есть свой Кармапа, ему он и будет следовать.
А ваще - круто. Больше Кармап, хороших и разных.









ол

----------

Aion (14.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2018), Мария Герасимова (28.07.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (14.10.2018)

----------

